# Better mouse trap



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

I was at a friends while He was feeding his chickens,,,He went to get some feed and this little guy jumped out of the feed bag and started across the yard,,,He yelled "You think You can hit him?" when he saw me pulling out the PPII,,,,,,I said "hit him?" , "I'm gonna shoot him in the head" ,, and I did.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you get 10 of them and put them all on a stick you can make a kabab out of them ha ha, good shooting they are hard to hit, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good shooting and an entertaining story also. I love to see vermin going down hard and if I'm not the one doing it (I missed my English Sparrow shot today by about 2 inches) I can at least live vicariously though some of you other folks.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Too Cool! always being ready in season and out of season. If you leave the SS in the car you can't do what you just did. Always be prepared. way to go...Frogman


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

bloody nora ! a head shot mouse ! thats an amazing shot....... i could do that though..... if mice where much bigger,sat still and where real close to me like


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Certainly a good shot. I have a PPII, isn't it a great catty?


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys,,,,I have had an elbow/forearm issue lately and have not had a chance to practice much,,I was proud to make this shot in front of my friend.
The PPII is a very nice slingshot that I seem to shoot very well,,,I had planned to put Sambar stag scales on it, but it proved more difficult to fit perfectly than I had imagined.
The paracord however would be hard to improve upon as far as comfortable shooting is concerned.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Great shooting!

A head shot on a fast moving mouse is very good marksmanship... If your friend's chickens are like the ones we had as kids, they'd have made short work of that mouse, as our chickens used to kill and eat mice.

Nico


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the way you wrapped that slingshot. I really want one of those ...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Awesome shot, mouse killer extrodinare.
Philly


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

StrongFowl said:


> I was at a friends while He was feeding his chickens,,,He went to get some feed and this little guy jumped out of the feed bag and started across the yard,,,He yelled "You think You can hit him?" when he saw me pulling out the PPII,,,,,,I said "hit him?" , "I'm gonna shoot him in the head" ,, and I did.


Hi S F i like the rap job you did to the PPll the mouse dont look to happy though good shot what you use lead/steel Pete


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Pete,

it was 3/8 steel


----------

